# World record muley shot by Killerdeer ND??



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just wanted know if any of you guys have seen pics of the 44 incher shot in the killdeer area, supposedly it will be top of the record books. By the way I saw pics of it anf its HUGE!!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Is that the one the kid is holding in the back of a pick-up?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

No that one would only go about 35-36 inches I would think. But if that is the buck, I am totally worng.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler,Show us the pictures of that mulie.Does it look like popeye from eastmans outdoor journal?


----------



## flush (Dec 7, 2003)

I saw the picture with the kid in the back of the truck also. I was told that the was the big buck shot in Killdeer. I was also told that same picture was very deceiving :evil: . As far as I know, it is the same deer.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Did this get mediated in any way?


----------



## nikon (Nov 7, 2003)

I heard that that killdeer buck is looks alot bigger in the picture than it really is. Also, I think it was entered in a contest at 4-bears and from what I know their has never been a B&C mulie scored there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well heres the deal. a guy that works with use nust have got the pic from a newspaper somwhere, and it really is 44 inche wide with a regular tag on it not a gratis tag. So I think this is a different deer. The caption below it said possile world record. And mallard it does look like the popeye buck.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dam  .For those of you that have never heard of the muley buck the Eastmans called popeye,the buck is now part of there company logo.This monster lived NW of Jackson,WY if I remember right,lived its whole life on public land,and died of old age.That buck is so wide and heavy it almost looks like a freak of nature.I couldnt imagine the case of buck fever I would get if ever had one that big in my crosshairs.


----------



## Buck Buster (Nov 17, 2003)

Is there any web site that I can look at to see this magnificent Deer? If so Please post it!!!!! Was it sniped or taken with A bow? :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

http://www.eastmans.com/MDTour/index.cfm


----------

